# Arthur Siamese X Ragdoll For Adoption



## CPGlastoWells (May 17, 2016)

The designer William Morris once said "Have nothing in your house that you do not know to be useful, or believe to be beautiful."

Well, the amazing Arthur is both beautiful and useful. This Ragdoll/Siamese cross is the most handsome of fellows, with piercing blue eyes, a regal gait and a coat that looks like the creamiest cappuccino. Seriously, this guy could be a Vogue magazine cover model.

And how can a cat be useful, you may ask? Well, Arthur is a 'meower'. He will very handily let you know when he is hungry or wants a hug and you can very easily tell the difference between the two!

Arthur, (or Arty if you are feeling friendly), certainly likes the ladies, enjoying his back fur being rubbed the wrong way and slinkily curling himself around your ankles. Unfortunately, this gorgeous four-year-old boy gets quite upset around other cats so needs to be the only feline in the house.

He is a little shy at first, but soon turns on the charm once he has given you a thorough checking out!

Arthur needs an experienced cat owner to be his new best buddy - he has a lot of love to give. Are you the one to love him right back?

Arthur is longing for his new forever home, so please do *give us a call* on* 01749 342 462 *to arrange a meeting with this darling heartbreaker if you live in teh Glastonbury & wells vicinity.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

What a gorgeous boy!

Bumping him up this thread in the hopes he gets spotted by someone here 

Z x


----------

